# Pats playoff thread



## skiNEwhere (Jan 11, 2014)

Let's hope this is a long one!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 11, 2014)

Other than the damn punter not kicking that bad snap out of the end zone, I like what I see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 11, 2014)

Surprised the pats weren't more aggressive at the end of the half, that's normally Brady time


----------



## Quietman (Jan 11, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Other than the damn punter not kicking that bad snap out of the end zone, I like what I see!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Either he was lucky or very smart!  Only gave up 2 instead of a sure 3 or a possible 7.  Patriots intercepted during the drive after the punt after the safety.  Currently 43 to 22, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 11, 2014)

Not sure who I want to win tomorrow. Pats-Broncos would be a much better game to watch, but if the chargers win the pats will play at home.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2014)

Lets go Pats. Superbowl skiing is awesome when all of new England is watching the. Game.


----------



## soposkier (Jan 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not sure who I want to win tomorrow. Pats-Broncos would be a much better game to watch, but if the chargers win the pats will play at home.




Sure it would be fun to see another Brady v. Manning, but I would much rather see the chargers win, have the AFC championship in Foxboro and a much easier road to the superbowl.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats Pats fans, if you can't have snow, at least you get to go to another AFC Championship game. Being a Jets fan, I hope you lose, of course.  Good luck in the snow department however, I've got vouchers to use up! No shortage of snow here in NY, well there won't be, after the next arctic blast.  I need the rest.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Sure it would be fun to see another Brady v. Manning, but I would much rather see the chargers win, have the AFC championship in Foxboro and a much easier road to the superbowl.



yeah, I'd be all for a Brady v. Manning game if the Patriots were healthier.  But, without their best offensive skill player in Gronkowski and no Wilfork, Mayo, Kelly, Spikes, Volmer etc., you got to hope for the easier route to the Superbowl and that's playing at home.


----------



## hammer (Jan 12, 2014)

If the Patriots played against Denver like they did last night who would have won?  Still keep thinking that they have been incredibly lucky this season.  Hope for the best but how have they been able to pull it off...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 12, 2014)

I would rather play the Chargers at home, however Belichick pretty much owns Manning.   It would be more satisfying to beat Denver!  I just hope we win... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2014)

Seriously....Denver's running was never the same after the game in New England after Moreno put up 200+ and got hurt (ankle injuries for a RB always linger). I would take Denver and Manning vs. Brady over the Chargers. Plus, I can see Danny Woodhead scoring the winning TD in my mind now.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2014)

2 wins to go!!!!

I'm rooting for the Chargers.   I want the home game.   I want a 2,500 airplane ride from balmy San Diego to what hopefully is a frigid Foxboro.   Denver is a tough place to win.   That 5,280 altitude is an enormous home field advantage.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks like the game will be here in Denver, I considered getting tickets but the cheapest were $350 each for the nosebleed section. Screw that. And the only pats jersey I have is a welker one


----------



## RM2008 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gonna be at Killington this weekend. Best place to watch the game? Moguls?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 15, 2014)

Brady missed practice today, hope he's back tomorrow


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 17, 2014)

Can anyone say "bias"?


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 17, 2014)

Bronco's  fans and players will be stoned.( legally )......New England by 14!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 10457
> 
> Can anyone say "bias"?



Looks like GB's fan base is still upset with SF about that loss.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 19, 2014)

Vegas over/under is 55.5

ill take the under


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 19, 2014)

The better team won, Manning was throwing darts. Kudos to the only starting QB to appear in a Superbowl for two different teams. I hope Denver wins.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 19, 2014)

See ya later Pats......


----------



## lexitempler (Jan 20, 2014)

So sad. I even work my lucky outfit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> The better team won,



absolutely.  Thomas, Thomas, Decker and Welker would all start over New England's top receiver; Edelman.  

New England is closer to the bottom of the league than the top in terms of offensive skills players other than Brady.  New England's also lower tier defense was decimated with injuries.

Next year is the last chance for title number 4 with Belichik and Brady.  They need to hope the defense stays healthy and completely load up on offense again like they did in 2007.   Throw the bank at Jimmy Graham and a top wide out and hope Gronk comes back healthy would be my plan if I was Bob Kraft.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Gronk comes back healthy



It seems he can't stay that way even when he is ...


----------

